# Aktion wenn die Maustaste losgelassen wird



## mr.deaht (1. Nov 2004)

Hi,
ich habe ein Problem. Ich benutze ein jEditorPane um html seiten anzeigen zu lassen. Jetzt will ich eine klick überwachung einbringen. Es soll so sein das wenn ein Text makiert wurde nach dem loslasen der maustaste eine aktion ausgeführt wird. Kann mir einer sagen wie ich das mache.


----------



## Roar (1. Nov 2004)

hm ich kann beim besten willen keine einfache möglichkeit finden herauszufinden wann ein text (de)selektiert wurde.
die einzige möglichkeit die ich sehe, ist eine subklasse von JEditorPane zu erstellen und die methoden setSelectionStart() und setSelectionEnd() zu überschreiben.


----------



## mr.deaht (1. Nov 2004)

wie mach ich sowas??


----------



## Guest (1. Nov 2004)

```
textPane.addMouseListener(
  new MouseAdapter() {
    public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent e) {
      // Wenn überhaupt etwas selektiert wurde
      if(textPane.getSelectionStart()!=textPane.getSelectionEnd()) {
        // tue was mit dem selektierten Text
      }
    }
  }
);
```


----------



## Guest (1. Nov 2004)

thx funzt


----------

